# Welches Kamera Modell



## VioX (11. Juni 2006)

Hi,

erstmal Entschuldigung, wenn dieser Thread an der völlig falschen Stelle steht, aber ich wusste nicht wohin damit.

Alsoo

Ich würde mir gerne eine Digital-Kamera kaufen, hab aber keinerlei Erfahrung, welche vom Preisleistungsverhälnis gut ist.
Ich bin ein 16 Jahre junger Schüler und mein Budget ist begrenzt, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mich ein wenig beraten!
Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, was der Unterschied von Spiegelreflexkameras zu anderen Kameras ist.

Danke 

/// edit Mod: verschoben ins Fotografie- und Digitalfotografie-Forum


----------



## der_Jan (11. Juni 2006)

Wir haben einen Fotoforum.

Naja, egal, bisst ja noch neu.

Ich würde dir die EOS 350 Empfehlen, aber vielleicht solltest du mal genauer beschreiben was du willst, und was du ausgeben kannst.


----------



## Drol-Anurav (11. Juni 2006)

Nun, erstmal solltest du dich fragen, wofür du diese Kamera brauchst. Brauchst du eher etwas kleines, dass man gut auch immer dabei haben kann, auf Reisen, oder auch im Club ?
Oder sollte man schon etwas mehr darauf erkennen, als nur die Freundin/die Clique, etc ?
Willst du dich in naher Zukunft etwas mit Fotografie beschäftigen, deinen Blick schulen und deine Bilder auch wirklich verwenden . . . ?

Denn willst du, dass deine Bilder qualitativ verwendbar sind, so nützt dir eine Sucherkamera kaum etwas. (Sucherkameras sind "die Anderen" - also nicht-Spiegelreflexkameras)
Unterschiede zwischen den beiden gibt es viele. Das wichtigste:
 - bei der Spiegelreflexkamera guckst du "durch das Objektiv" wodurch  zumindest Unschärfe, Ausschnitt, Tiefenschärfe mit dem Endergebniss übereinstimmen
(bei der Sucherkamera guckst du stattdessen durch eine art Mini-zweit-Objektiv)
 - Objektive der Spiegelreflexkamera sind immer austauschbar - und es gibt fast für jede Lebenslage eines, dazu kommen Filter, Linsen, . . .
während du bei einer Sucherkamera meist auf ein recht abgespecktes Normalobjektiv beschränkt bist


Nun ich bin ja ein Fan der Canon. Die EOS-Reihe ist grade durch ihr hervorragendes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss sehr beliebt, und auch für Einsteiger bestens geeignet.


----------



## VioX (11. Juni 2006)

Sorry, dass ich so wenige Angaben gemacht habe, aber das was ihr mir gesagt habt, ist doch schonmal was.

Also ich bäuchte eine Kamera, mit der ich nicht nur meine Clique fotografieren kann, denn für diese Zwecke würde ich mir einfach eine ausm Saturn holen^^

Ich habe mal auf Canon.de geguckt und musste festellen, dass die EOS 350D ja schon 800€ kostet. Das übersteigt ein wenig meine finanziellen Möglichkeiten.

Welche Kameras (ein wenig billiger) lassen sich denn noch empfehlen?


Gruß


----------



## ominglow (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo VioX

Also was für Dein Buget wohl eher eintreffen wird...ist die Canon PowerShot PRO 1.
Keine Spiegel, deckt jedoch aber sicher alle Deine Bedürfnisse ab..brauchst sie ja für den Privaten Bereich oder!? 

Preis liegt...bei: ca. CHF 835.00 jetzt / 1.5 (Buchkurs) rechnen...und hast die €uros! 
= 556.666666666666666666667 ;D

mfg. ominglow


----------



## tittli (12. Juni 2006)

Am besten ist wohl wenn du mal sagst wie hoch dein Budget ist. Ich hatte mir mit 17 die Canon G5 geleistet, und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. War sehr für Einsteiger geeignet, denn man kann damit alle Einstellungen (wenn auch in einem beschränkten Rahmen) selber vornehmen...was sehr wichtig ist wenn man sich etwas vertieft mit Fotografie beschränken will. Die G5 wird aber kaum mehr zu erhalten sein, desshalt ist die PRO 1 tatsächlich eine alternative (die Weiterentwicklung zur G5...)...wenn sie dein Budget nicht übersteigt. Am besten du gehst mal in ein Foto-Geschäft und lässt dir ein paar Modelle in deinem Preis-Rahmen vorführen...da kannst du die Dinger auch testen (so hab ich das gemacht...gekauft habe ich über das Internet).

gruss


----------



## VioX (13. Juni 2006)

@Spescha:

Jo, danke. Kannst du mir vllt noch sagen was die PRO 1 so im Dreh kostet? Ich hatte jetzt nur auf Canon.de im Preiskatalog geguckt, aber dort war diese Kamera nicht aufgelistet.
-----

Also ich wollte mich schon ein wenig mehr mit Fotographie beschäftigen, als nur meine Urlaubsbilder und Freunde festzuhalten


Aber vielen Dank für eure Tips. Ich werde mich mal in Geschäften erkundigen.
Wenn ihr wollt sag ich nochmal bescheid wenn ich mich für was entschieden habe 


Gruß


----------



## Carrear (18. Juni 2006)

Also ich hole mir jetzt http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital/PowerShot_G5/index.asp?specs=1 gebraucht. Ich hoffe das war kein Fehler.


----------



## braintick (18. Juni 2006)

Ich habe sehr geniale Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Fujifilm Finepix S5600, Die mit 10fach Zoom bei 230€ geniale Bilder liefert.

Es ist eine Sucherkamera, bei der ein Display im Sucher ist. die Fotos haben eine unglaublich gute Qualität und auch als Anfänger in der Fotografie erzielt man schnell gute Bilder.

Sehr geholfen hat mir die Seite http://www.digicam-beratung.de

(Auf der Seite nicht auf direkt auf die kaufen Links klicken, da man da wahrscheinlich mehr ausgibt...)


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,

Wenn Du "das erste Mal" mit der Fotografie in Kontakt kommst, und Du sowieso sagst, daß Dein Budget begrenzt ist, muss es nicht unbedingt gleich eine Spiegelreflex sein (obwohl man damit natürlich am meisten machen kann). 
Ich würde mich auf alle Fälle erstmal "theoretisch" mit der Materie vertraut machen (also z.B. über das Internet informieren). Ein guter Startpunkt ist hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fotog...ie/21566-links-zu-fotografie-im-internet.html

Und wie schon von Spescha angesprochen: einfach mal in ein Fotogeschäft gehen, sich interessiert zeigen, sich alles erklären lassen, mal diverse Kameras antesten, und dann sagen "ich muss mir das nochmal überlegen"  

Und nicht den gleichen Fehler machen wie ich damals: Überstürzt eine Kamera kaufen, und dann feststellen, daß es zum vergleichbaren Preis was viel besseres gegeben hätte.  

Gruß Dunsti


----------



## Carrear (19. Juni 2006)

*lol* ^^ Ich bin nicht so der Theoretiker. Ich mache einfach drauf los. Habe die Kamera sehr günstig bekommen und wenn es mir keinen Spaß machen sollte, dann verkaufe ich sie eben weiter. Ich könnte DANN so einen guten Preis machen, dass sich jeder Nachwuchsfotograf der wirklich daran Spaß hat Freude daran haben würde  Aber ich denke ja nicht dass es mir keinen Spaß machen wird


----------

